# Bog oak router plane



## MikeG. (11 Dec 2019)

I made my son in law a christmas present:



























I didn't make the brass adjustment wheel. A friend did that for me. The blade was second hand from Ebay. The locking mechanism works a treat, and keeps things rather neater than traditional screw-type arrangements. The pin in the back will be replaced by something smarter, probably in brass, in due course. Sorry there's no WIP, but I'm keeping the mechanism as a secret for now (i'm open to guesses, though).

Oh, and yes, you can probably see that I've used it a bit myself. Had to test it out, you know.


----------



## AndyT (11 Dec 2019)

Lucky son in law!

Is that a wedge to lock the blade, as found on some marking gauges, or something more ingenious and devious?


----------



## Trainee neophyte (11 Dec 2019)

I think a bog oak mallet would be next in the list...


----------



## MikeG. (11 Dec 2019)

AndyT":3p3pg5sr said:


> .......Is that a wedge to lock the blade, as found on some marking gauges, or something more ingenious and devious?



More devious than that. Ingenious? I don't know. How about cunning, Baldrick?


----------



## MikeG. (11 Dec 2019)

Trainee neophyte":2ds16i8f said:


> I think a bog oak mallet would be next in the list...



It marks a bit too easily to use as a mallet.


----------



## Phlebas (11 Dec 2019)

Very nice. Does your bog oak actually lend itself to that? From what you have written elsewhere it seemed that it might be a bit brittle. But what do I know. 

Something working on a cam action, perhaps? Sort of like a hockey stick shape bearing against a recess, possibly working on a rod. 

But, there again...


----------



## MikeG. (11 Dec 2019)

Phlebas":zsj7vte8 said:


> .......Does your bog oak actually lend itself to that? From what you have written elsewhere it seemed that it might be a bit brittle........



No, it's not brittle. It's definitely softer and waxier than ordinary oak, but dense and heavy. It will certainly mark on the underside more than oak would.

No hockey sticks or rods involved.


----------



## Steve Maskery (11 Dec 2019)

MikeG.":1iodije5 said:


> No, it's not brittle.



Really? That astonishes me, Mike. Are we working wood from the same tree? 
One of the difficulties I've had with my Mackintosh motifs is the brittle nature of the wood.
Perhaps it's because yours is all nice round soft edges and mine is supposed to be crisp and sharp?


----------



## MikeG. (11 Dec 2019)

Steve Maskery":1k1kj94s said:


> MikeG.":1k1kj94s said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's not brittle.
> ...



Probably not! 




> One of the difficulties I've had with my Mackintosh motifs is the brittle nature of the wood.
> Perhaps it's because yours is all nice round soft edges and mine is supposed to be crisp and sharp?



Are you talking about edges sort-of breaking off/ fluffing up? If so, then yes, some bits (but by no means all) do have a tendency to do that. By "brittle" I mean weak across the grain.


----------



## Steve Maskery (11 Dec 2019)

MikeG.":1ss6pv5u said:


> Steve Maskery":1ss6pv5u said:
> 
> 
> > Are we working wood from the same tree?
> ...


Blimey, Mike, how many bog oak trees did you buy?! 



MikeG.":1ss6pv5u said:


> Are you talking about edges sort-of breaking off/ fluffing up? If so, then yes, some bits (but by no means all) do have a tendency to do that. By "brittle" I mean weak across the grain.



Yes, I'm talking about the difficulty of maintaining a crisp edge.


----------



## MikeG. (11 Dec 2019)

Steve Maskery":egchfmpe said:


> Blimey, Mike, how many bog oak trees did you buy?!



Seven.



> Yes, I'm talking about the difficulty of maintaining a crisp edge.



You've just been unlucky then Steve, because with some, if not most, there is no issue at all.


----------



## galleywood (11 Dec 2019)

Nice job.
My guess is cam operated pin.


----------



## MikeG. (11 Dec 2019)

There's no pin.


----------



## BigMonka (17 Dec 2019)

That plane looks lovely Mike. there's something about the shape of the plane, along with the colour and texture of the bog oak, that makes it look like really tactile - the kind of thing that you just want to pick up and hold.

Give us a clue on your cunning mechanism then!


----------



## MikeG. (17 Dec 2019)

Yeah, I must post some photos of the other one under construction. I'll get around to it soon.


----------



## Alex (22 Dec 2019)

Wow Mike that's an amazing gift. 
My guess for peg sticking out the side is its wedge to hold another peg shaped wedge against blade to reduce vibration in the blade.


----------



## MikeG. (22 Dec 2019)

No, it rotates.


----------



## Alex (23 Dec 2019)

Ah. Cam action against a peg that press against blade to reduce vibration.


----------



## MikeG. (23 Dec 2019)

Getting there, but not quite. Actually, that's probably a better idea than what I've actually done. Its function is to lock the blade in position at the depth set by the adjuster.


----------



## Alex (23 Dec 2019)

Love it. You've got some serious skills to pull it off, I'm no where near that level. Keep seeing you guys making your own tools think that's got to be one of next years goals. Thanks for posting, definitely inspirational.


----------



## tomthumbtom8 (23 Dec 2019)

I have a router plane Axminster but mike I would buy one from you 

so if you decide to sell some please put my name down

I had a old router that locked with a small brass pin/stud and was held in place with a threaded bolt (handle) ??


----------



## MikeG. (23 Dec 2019)

Well that's very kind of you 3T8, but I hadn't planned on going into production. Besides, if I did my hours wouldn't be priced at £0 any more, and so I'd have to sell then for £350 or £400, and they're simply not worth that. My mate who turned the brass piece for me would look at me a bit funny if I went back to him and asked for a few more.....


----------



## Steve Maskery (23 Dec 2019)

Mike, would you be prepared to share your drawing? I bet I'm not the only one here who would like to have a go.


----------



## MikeG. (24 Dec 2019)

I didn't draw it Steve, but I will if you like. I just made it up on the bench. I'll also soon take some detail photos of the other one which is currently under construction. I've got so far with it then run into a whole lot of other jobs which have taken priority, so it is missing the most awkward bit to make.


----------



## MikeG. (26 Dec 2019)

No idea, really, as I did it in bits. Maybe a day. Then the finishing took 5 minutes a day for a week.


----------



## MikeG. (26 Dec 2019)

Steve, I'll try to attach the PDFs of these images which you can print at 1:1 (full size) and they give you the design of my router planes. If I can't attach PDFs, drop me a PM and we'll do it another way.



































































Wax all the internals heavily before gluing, and take real care to avoid squeeze-out going inside the mechanism. Other than that, the only slightly challenging part is cutting the diamond-shaped holes for the cutter shaft, because marking out isn't easy.


----------



## Steve Maskery (26 Dec 2019)

Works perfectly, thanks Mike.


----------

